# Just wanted to thank you guys



## thedarknessrising (Nov 7, 2012)

I've had a rough couple of days. My great grandfather died yesterday morning. He was 85. My dad asked me to write a eulogy for him, which I did. I read it on friday. 

I wanted to tell you guys that you are my second family. I get on these boards everyday, and I feel close to you guys.You've been my beacon of hope for these past two days. I appreciate every single one of you.

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I LOVE  YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Ireth (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. *hugs* I know how rough that can be.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 7, 2012)

In giving his eulogy, you've honored him & his memory. I know how hard that task is because I've done it myself with tears rolling down my face the entire time. 

I'm very sorry for your loss & hope that soon the fond memories of your grandfather, those moments you cherish, rise to fill the void his absence created.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry about your grandfather.  I lost mine in 2005 when he was 75, and I didn't really know my other grandfather.  Everyone here is like a second family for me too, although I have been often absent these days, I keep coming back.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saigonnus (Nov 7, 2012)

My condolences for the loss your family suffered. I myself, lost a grandmother earlier this year from parkinson's and a grandfather in 2004 due to an automobile accident so I know what it feels like to have such a loss occur.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 7, 2012)

My best to you and your family.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

Thank you for the kind words.  It's good to hear that our community has helped you to get through this difficult time.

We love you too.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 8, 2012)

Great Grandpa's viewing was emotionally tough for me. I couldn't enter the room, because I knew it would confirm he really was gone. When i did, I moved slowly to the casket. I just didn't want to believe it. After an hour there, I finally worked up the courage to touch him. I stroked his hair, and I kissed his forehead. And I played "got your nose" with him one last time, a game he played with me
 since childhood. When it was finally time to leave, I kissed him a couple more times, and I broke out into tears. I cried the hardest I ever have in my entire life. I watched my grandfather and his brother say their final goodbyes to their father. That was the hardest part of the night for me. I will miss great grandpa so, so much. GOD BLESS YOUR BEAUTIFUL SOUL GREAT GRANDPA


----------

